# Seeking entry level position in Phila, PA



## Lateefah26 (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't have my CPC certification as of yet, but I sit for the exam on 2/18/12. I am looking to obtain an entry level position in an hospital or physician's office. My desire is to obtain as much experience as I can. I don't mind working my way up. Attached is my resume. If anyone has any suggestions or career advise I would appreciate it. Thanking you in advance. 

Lateefah


----------



## Lateefah26 (Feb 28, 2012)

*CPC-A seeking enty-level position*

Just wanted to post a updated copy of my resume. If any one have any open positions or volunteer positions please let me know. I am always looking to update my resume so if you see any mistakes let me know. Thank you...


----------



## ms_sonji (Feb 28, 2012)

*Insurance Billing Specialist needed*

Hi,

If you are still looking, please email your resume or provide some contact info.

Sonji


----------

